# Psilocybin Kill Temperature?



## Scranny420 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey, tonight my friends and I would like to make ganja/shroom cakes. I've suggested just chopping the shrooms up and mixing them into the icing, but they still want to include the shrooms in the cooking process. Does anyone know the temperature at which psilocybin starts to degrade?


----------



## SenorSanteria (Jan 17, 2009)

While I dont know the answer, a quick google search yeilded this, which may help you.

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/9567264/an/0/page/0


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 17, 2009)

173&#8211;176 °c (343&#8211;349 °f)


----------



## Scranny420 (Jan 17, 2009)

From what I've read, heat doesn't actually kill the psilocybin...it just speeds up the oxidation process. So basically...heat doesn't hurt psilocybin anywhere NEAR as much as HEAT PLUS AIR (or hot air) does. 

This is why you can't BOIL 'shroom tea, but you can heat it up to ALMOST boiling because the psilocybin can't oxidize in water that doesn't have oxygen passing through it.

I told my friend this and he is still insisting that "It'll be fine, I saw something on the internet about how you can do it as long as you keep the oven temp below 400*F...besides, shouldn't we be fine as long as we eat the brownies shortly after we take them out of the oven?". Of course, I replied, "Sure, if the psilocybin isn't gone by then!"

If he absolutely MUST cook the shrooms, should we make thick, fudgy brownies, so they won't be porous with lots of oxidizing air in them?


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 17, 2009)

Scranny420 said:


> From what I've read, heat doesn't actually kill the psilocybin...it just speeds up the oxidation process. So basically...heat doesn't hurt psilocybin anywhere NEAR as much as HEAT PLUS AIR (or hot air) does.



Exactly, the combination of heating it past the melting point of 173176 °c (343349 °f) and air exposure will quickly degrade you shrooms. Because thay degrade by oxidization.


----------

